# What's your number?



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Everyone should know the distance between the tip of your little finger, and the tip of your thumb when stretched out as far as you can. I can't tell you how many times this way of measuring things has helped me, not just while on the job, but anywhere you need a fairly accurate measurement and don't have a tape handy. I can estimate 9.5", 19", 28.5", 38", and not be off by more than 1/4". Obviously it's not for "on the nuts" situations, but it can be helpful. What's your number?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm, never thought of that. I have used another appendage for measuring though ... although not as accurate or useful in the cold. Lol.

8 1/2" finger spread.

Edit. That's on my left hand ... right hand is 9" spread.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ha ha chonkie, I knew that was coming!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

10"


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Its not the size its how you use it. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Its not the size its how you use it. :laughing:


Exactly... Most of the time I only use 1/2....:laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

48 wieners to get 4ft seems a little inefficient.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> 48 KUVs to get 4ft seems a little inefficient.


Lmao! ... unfold it then.


Had to edit your quote too.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought you wanted my sleep number...

My sleep number is 40


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I also use my index finger to measure, three inches, one inch increments

Tip of thumb to tip of index finger six inches


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

IDK about my hand, but often the soles of my boots are 12", so I can usually heel-toe walk any length longer than my tape measure and be just about right. Does me no good for measuring height tho.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can able to steps for 100yards and be within 6 "..


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Can able to steps for 100yards and be within 6 "..


I'm truly amazed when i see someone do that trick. :thumbup::thumbup: And jealous too! I'm always off by several feet with that method.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

760GWS said:


> I'm truly amazed when i see someone do that trick. :thumbup::thumbup: And jealous too! I'm always off by several feet with that method.


My late father taught me... very useful when laying out septic system...and getting your golf yardage distance..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Can do the same due to marching band. For me, 8 steps for 5 yards has been ingrained.


----------

